
Show HN: I created a platform to share your feelings (Part 2) - alias_is
Hello, we are from team ShoutIt. We recently posted our first version in HackerNews and got some feedback on our system. Over the past few weeks, we have improved our design added some features and more. We would like to get some feedback on our idea.<p>To visit the platform: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apprester.com&#x2F;
======
alias_is
Link [https://www.apprester.com/#/](https://www.apprester.com/#/)

